# Photography.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I love LOVE taking photos! (as you all well know, :greengrin: ) But I think I've been getting better at it. Please PLEASE give me your honest opinions on this photo, I've got it in a small amateur photo contest.

Taken at the Oklahoma City Zoo, specifically in the Oklahoma Trails exhibit. This poor little Blue Jay was trying to convince my friend and I to let it out of it's cage.  I felt so bad for it because everytime we walked away it would cry to us.

Title: Caged.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I think it's good, it really show's his expression, and I love black and white pics


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow..very sharp. 

only thing that bugs me is the fence that blocks his beak.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you both! And AlaskaBoers, that's part of the point, since he's "Caged". :wink: I would love to get a version of it without the cage too though, just because I think it would look nice as well.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Very, very good! I love the sharpness, and detail of the pic. Color correction couldn't be better. I agree with you - the cage tells a story. I sooo love this pic! Great job on it, and I hope you do well in the contest!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I really like it Crissa  The composition is good and I love the feeling it evokes. I tend to prefer slightly more contrasty photos, myself, but the detail in the feathers and the reflection in the eye is awesome! The title matches it well, too. If it was called something else I might not like the fence in the foreground, but I think it adds to the overall effect this way. Well done :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice and sharp... that is for sure... :thumbup: ..wow.. look at the detail in the eye... :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all so much! I was so happy with this picture, I think that it is the best I've EVER taken. I'm supposed to be getting a Nikon D40 or D60 for Christmas, then I can hopefully really start getting more serious about taking pictures. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome Crissa.......... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ahh.. yeah I knew that  :doh: lol


i love how you can see the individual feathers!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice Crissa!! I like it.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I love the reflection of the cage wire in its eye.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Nikon camera's are amazing Crissa, you would love the D40 or D60 for sure!! My sister used to have the D40 and it was a great camera, she really liked it.


----------

